# Sydney or Melbourne



## Lucinder (Jan 21, 2010)

From people's personal opinions where would you advise me to head first.
I have planned sydney first but reading through a lot of people are saying it is expensive.
I wil be coming on a WHV but planning to work first and then travel so I can save up extra cash...

So many questions with so little knoweldge...HELP PLEASE xx


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lucinder said:


> From people's personal opinions where would you advise me to head first.
> I have planned sydney first but reading through a lot of people are saying it is expensive.
> I wil be coming on a WHV but planning to work first and then travel so I can save up extra cash...
> 
> So many questions with so little knoweldge...HELP PLEASE xx


It probably will not make such a huge difference Luci, getting work and how you budget being of much greater impact wherever you go.
Melbourne and Sydney can both suck your purse dry if you go out partying too much without a good income and so it pays to try and find out where cheap drinks and that kind of stuff are wherever you go.

You'll find in hostels that there'll be free travellers magazines called TNT and a smaller one called The Word that usually have some good info, and an even smaller pocket size one called The Ultimate Guide to Backpacking Australia [ by Safai Pete ], great free value and saves buying a Lonely Planet or anything like that - it often has vouchers in it for two for one drink offers etc.
The major hostels often have BBQ/Curry nights for just a few $$$, sometimes including a drink though tucker ammount can be minimal, but places like the YHA, you do not need to be staying there to put your name down [usually by might before for Curry] and they can be good places to find out from travellers and staff where a cheap night out is to be had, many pubs having live bands [Melbourne great for that and in some ways considered more lively - Fitzroy, South Yarra/Prahran and St. Kilda all easily accessed on foot or by tram from CBD for latter two].

Some cheap airfares between the two - Welcome To Tiger Airways and so may be you can hit up one, see how you go and then head for the other if you haven't got work.

Though Sydney is more tourist orientated than Melbourne in some ways, ironically they also seem to have more places away from the tourist areas where cheap eats can be got - just need to locate where the locals go, whereas Melbournes costs can be more even with less of the tourist Vs local scene.


----------

